# fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme



## Haiflyer (3. Apr. 2007)

moin moin

also wir bauen ja grad unsern teich.

ausgehoben ist er . bilder folgen.

geplant bzw vorhanden ist/sind

2 bodenabläufe
1 skimmer
1 filtergraben voll mit pflanzen
1 vorfilter
1 polygeyser
uv lampe 
heizung
1 red devil pumpe

so das is alles auf jeden fall schon vorhanden.

der filterschacht für vorfilter und pumpe is auch ausgehoben und die bodenplatte bereits betoniert. gemauert wird morgen.

die 3 rohre (2 bodenabläufe und skimmer) werden über zugschieber getrennt voneinander regelbar sein. diese kommen alle in den filterschacht. 

bilder folgen

so und jetzt gehts los

hier mal die Fragen:

1. ist ein überlauf sinnvoll ? 

2. reicht dafür ein 50iger rohr. 

3. rote rohre verlegen oder graue. haben da irgendwelche speziellen teichrohre in grau. also nicht die billigen ausm baumarkt. die werden verklebt. jetzt sagt jeder teichspezi wir sollen rote nehmen die mit der gummilippe. die wären besser. warum sagt leider keiner.

4. 2 bodenabläufe plus skimmer jeweils 110mm müssen in 2 eingänge vom vorfilter auch jeweils 110. sprich wir bauchen auf jeden fall n Y drin um von 3 rohren auf 2 zu kommen. nun die frage. legen wir die beiden bodenabläufe zusammen auf eins oder ein bodenablauf und ein skimmer ?

5. zuläufe haben wir ebenfalls 3 stück geplant. 2 die direkt in den teich laufen und einer der in den filtergraben mündet und das wasser nochmal durch einen filtergraben drückt. diese werden ebenfalls separat mit kugelhähnen regelbar sein.
nun die frage. lassen wir das rohr das vom polygeyser kommt bis in den filterschacht laufen und bauen dort 2 y drauf um von 1 auf 3 rohre zu kommen oder teilen wir es vorher schonmal. lassen 2 rohre durch den filterschacht laufen und teilen dann dort nochmal eins.
oder ist das geschmackssache.

6. der teich wird am ende ca 45-50 kubik haben. wie tief sollte der skimmer runter gehn ? sprich wie hoch sollte die wassersäule drüber sein. ich hab mal was von einem meter gehört. bei 2m tiefe und vollen 50kubik wären das 25 kubik die da drauf drücken würden. richtig ? oder denkfehler. 

7. haben wir uns überlegt vor den zugschiebern senkrechte rohre bis an die erdoberfläche zu verbauen die dann durch T stücke mit den bodenablaufrohren verbunden werden. einzig aus dem grund das man im prinzip die rohre mal reinigen kann. da drücken zwar 50 tonnen drauf die das wasser da durch jagen aber denk die werden sicher mit der zeit verkalken und verdrecken. richtig ? oder denkfehler ?

8. haben wir was vergessen ? ich versuch heut nacht mal ne zeichnung anzufertigen wie ich mir das alles vorstelle.

wir planen jetzt ca 2 jahre und bauen seit nem halben. sprich aushub und betonplatte.

die komplette filteranlage bis auf den vorfilter steht in nem separaten raum im haus direkt am teich. vorfilter is unterm weg zwischen teich und filterraum.
wasser und elektroinstallationen sind alle vorgenommen. 

ach nochwas. der filterschacht verfügt über einen wasseranschluß zum reinigen des vorfilters bzw für den zulauf von frischwasser nach einem wasserwechsel.

haben eigentlich alles sehr gut durchdacht wobei ich das gefühl hab das sich irgendwo n fehler eingeschlichen hat.oder wir durch die vielen rohre und bögen und und und was vergessen haben.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und vielleicht hilft dieser thread ja auch andren die momentan am planen oder bauen sind und die gleichen probleme haben

vielen dank

ciao lucas 

PS: gute bilder folgen morgen.wenn dann auch der schacht gemauert ist.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Hi Lucas,


Zu 1. muss jeder selbst wissen, ich habe einen............ 

Zu 2. Ich hab einen 70er Flansch genommen, ein Stück Rohr dran, fertich................

Zu 3. die roten Rohre sind für inne Erde, werden beim Häuslebau doch auch verwendet, die grauen Klebrohre wären da wohl zu teuer............ 

Zu 4. mach alles getrennt, so das du alles einzeln regeln kannst, glaub mir iss besser..........

Zu 5.  

Zu 6. der Skimmer ist immer auf Oberflächenniveau, so dass da nur ein, zwei mm Wasser drüber sind............ und: er steigt oder sinkt mit dem Wasserspiegel...............

Zu 7. kannst das nicht über die Anschlüsse vom Pumpenschacht machen???

Zu 8.  hinterher iss man immer schlauer....... 

mache morgen mal ein Bild von meinem Skimmer, iss ja jetzt schon zu dunkel............


----------



## Nestor (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> 3. rote rohre verlegen oder graue. haben da irgendwelche speziellen teichrohre in grau. also nicht die billigen ausm baumarkt. die werden verklebt. jetzt sagt jeder teichspezi wir sollen rote nehmen die mit der gummilippe. die wären besser. warum sagt leider keiner.




Hi,

steht auf den grauen Rohren welcher Kunststoff das ist? Welche werden verklebt? Die Baumarktrohre oder deine guten Teichrohre? Mir ist bisher aufgefallen, dass die grauen Rohre (Baumarkt) aus PP gefertigt sind und die Roten aus PVC. Desweiteren meine ich mich daran zu erinnern, dass die Grauen für den Innenbereich und die Roten für den Außenbereich (Frost...) gedacht sind. Aber da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. 

PP/PE sind im Allgemeinen bescheiden zu kleben. Konnte bisher auch bei Obi & Co. nix finden was explizit dafür geeignet wäre. 

Grüße Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

@oli.P ja der Skimmer steigt mit dem wasserstand. richtig. aber ich meine das rohr des skimmers. das muss doch ca 1m lang sein oder nicht ? das sich da ein Unterdruck bildet und das Wasser reingezogen wird ?

@nestor. muss ich morgen mal schauen was da auf den Rohren steht. aber ich war auch der Meinung nach rote für den Außenberreich sind. --> frostsicher


----------



## Silverstorm (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Die roten Rohre sind aus PVC, für Erdverlegung geeignet, frostsicher und halten in einem gewissen Rahmen auch Druck von aussen aus. PVC ist klebbar.
Diese nennt man KG-Rohre.
Die grauen sind aus PP. Eher für innen, eher nicht frostsicher, halten von aussen nicht sehr viel aus. Sind also mehr fürs einmauern oder frei verlegen gedacht. PP ist nicht klebbar, kann man nur schweissen.
Diese nennt man HT-Rohre.

Die teuren Grauen sind aus PVC und müssen verklebt werden, da sie in den Muffen keine Gummidichtung haben. Möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass z.B. so ein 50er PVC ganz einfach mit einem 50er HT-Rohr verbunden werden kann, braucht man nur die Muffe drüberschieben.

MfG Chris


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Moin zusammen,

kann es sein, dass die roten (KG) nicht uv-stabil sind??
Mir ist so, als hätte ich schon völlig ausgeblichene davon gesehen.


----------



## Silverstorm (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Ja, kann schon gut sein. 
Meines Wissens ist PVC allg. nicht UV beständig. Zumindest dauerhaft gesehen...
Teichfolien z.B. halten auch nicht ewig unter UV-Einwirkung

Chris


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Hi Lucas,





			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @oli.P ja der Skimmer steigt mit dem wasserstand. richtig. aber ich meine das rohr des skimmers. das muss doch ca 1m lang sein oder nicht ? das sich da ein Unterdruck bildet und das Wasser reingezogen wird ?





mein Skimmerrohr ist auch nicht so Tief inne Erde bzw. im Teich drinne.......

mach gleich mal ein Bild und reiche es nach...........


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Hi Lucas,

hier die versprochenen Bilder............

Der Schwimmer ist ca. 30cm hoch.........
 

Die Skimmer Führung liegt ca. 15cm unter der Wasseroberfläche........
So hab ich dann je ca. 15cm Spielraum nach oben und unten beim Wasserstand.....
 

Der Skimmer bei der Arbeit.................
 

Und den Rest kannste dir ja dann selbst ausrechnen...............

Bzw. mit den Schiebern regeln.............


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

ok vielen dank an alle. jetzt bin ich schon ma n stückchen weiter

die schachtmauerarbeiten sind in vollem gange


----------



## Dr.J (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Hallo Olaf,

was für eine Pumpe hast du an dem Skimmer dran?


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: fragen über fragen - probleme über probleme*

Hi Juergen,

ich habe den BA und Skimmer in dem Pumpenschacht durch zwei KG-Rohre zusammenlaufen, das macht alles die Optimax 15000. 

Und wird durch Schieber geregelt..............


----------

